# OFFICIAL UKM 12 WEEK CHALLENGE VOTING



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

*UKM 12 Week Challenge Voting*​
*Best Transformation*

mrwright56.25%frandeman45.00%mcrewe12300.00%fuqoutdawhey22.50%nu-labz67.50%andyboro11.25%keeks1518.75%bestbefore19894455.00%candlelitdesert00.00%peasnall11.25%flaxmans11.25%flipper11.25%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so the challenge is done,well done everyone who entered.

The voting will be up for 2 weeks to give plenty of time for votes.

@Lorian If you could make this a sticky until voting is up,thank you.

The prizes are........ @myprotein.co.uk have said they will give £100 store credit to the top 3 transformations (nice work mp). @BespokeSupps are giving £50 store credit to the top 3 transformations.

Below are the before/after pics of the people you'll be voting for via poll.

@mrwright Goal-Cut

Before



















After



















@Frandeman Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="56d3f7f8cce30_Collage2016-02-2816_18_10.jpg.54787d60af9f5d57f3d48495e525955d.jpg" data-fileid="126970"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/56d3f7f8cce30_Collage2016-02-2816_18_10.jpg.54787d60af9f5d57f3d48495e525955d.thumb.jpg.7b41da95eedf7cf35c19d7bc4a48bc19.jpg[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="Collage 2016-05-22 18_59_15.jpg" data-fileid="126969"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/5741f53fe2bba_Collage2016-05-2218_59_15.thumb.jpg.9843fbc024f9fa61e7fd820eacf06f0a.jpg[/IMG]

@mcrewe123 Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="image.png" data-fileid="126860"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.png.c78a1d082385458f82b7e7eaf535f75a.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.png" data-fileid="126861"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.png.4cf174a73bc7417d2239f384ed46d790.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.png" data-fileid="126864"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.png.1acdef5427a9b6a2f93dabe4e8e15319.png[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126865"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.jpeg.a9d3b6c1fdbe6df219dec8d421bb4bf0.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126867"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.jpeg.891a761c7c751344fdab69b74974c424.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126868"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.jpeg.46967d6182c826d09f321066863bc885.jpeg[/IMG]

@FuqOutDaWhey Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126785"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.jpeg.0f6dafe02497ac0c29a248ecfdebc465.jpeg[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126786"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.jpeg.78f31d072e5c83443e18d86a47eb3aca.jpeg[/IMG]

@Nu-Labz Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="image.thumb.jpeg.7af95c8692726d11d1f34b22dc6d5fd2.jpeg" data-fileid="126961"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.jpeg.7af95c8692726d11d1f34b22dc6d5fd2.jpeg.466000a5966d946846a4d399b2035221.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.thumb.jpeg.927a19b6d8363cf782aaa8a89efbec6d.jpeg" data-fileid="126960"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.jpeg.927a19b6d8363cf782aaa8a89efbec6d.jpeg.5ec38d379546935c5d38d29d1ae6b8e8.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.thumb.jpeg.31289a9a5fe7f3ca8292703d16fdaf11.jpeg" data-fileid="126959"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.jpeg.31289a9a5fe7f3ca8292703d16fdaf11.jpeg.28f598cccf43b4b024b674a5724f00c1.jpeg[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="20160522_121754.jpg" data-fileid="126962"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/20160522_121754.thumb.jpg.3f07f826b5b2bcd330d787c24eae37f5.jpg[/IMG]

@andyboro Goal-Cut

Before/After

[IMG alt="20160521_100915.jpg" data-fileid="126803"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/20160521_100915.jpg.7f7da9445b55de0371d4e2eebcc26d76.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20160521_101255.jpg" data-fileid="126802"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/20160521_101255.jpg.ea7b00e008e33a8b9fec33262a328c31.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20160521_101125.jpg" data-fileid="126801"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/20160521_101125.jpg.af0dcfaefcac24542f5f786b408b7f83.jpg[/IMG]

@Keeks Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="2016-02-28 10.54.36.jpg" data-fileid="121855"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/56d2e1f8700ea_2016-02-2810.54.36.jpg.10db94cf85ca78ec5fab54d5e5f9ca99.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="2016-02-28 10.51.29.jpg" data-fileid="121856"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/56d2e215de487_2016-02-2810.51.29.jpg.e892c19223b086e61c0863658df82855.jpg[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="20160527_090023.jpg" data-fileid="127431"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/20160527_090023.jpg.cc6e98b6d859fbe42d02d2af57a4d32e.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20160520_105832.jpg" data-fileid="126717"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/20160520_105832.thumb.jpg.9ab5409ee5c81bf86d3932a931b0be10.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="20160527_072244.jpg" data-fileid="127433"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/20160527_072244.jpg.72bb0b2f8532de31d4ac4ccc1c48113c.jpg[/IMG]

@BestBefore1989 Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="IMAG0116.jpg" data-fileid="121768"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/IMAG0116.jpg.a955b4857448ab6158ea7f1e839301c7.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMAG0122.jpg" data-fileid="121769"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/IMAG0122.jpg.aa0b66a3f148faeb44891aa2f6bb053e.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMAG0125.jpg" data-fileid="121770"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/IMAG0125.jpg.c144ac51734e0f3207f0501727389a91.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMAG0129.jpg" data-fileid="121771"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/IMAG0129.jpg.7006b94b7d30fbfbab34946a07b43ad4.jpg[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="Final front Pic.jpg" data-fileid="126805"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/57404f34cb563_FinalfrontPic.thumb.jpg.49bc81aabaa3b68cab342a40b8060db2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Front Guns.jpg" data-fileid="126806"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/57404f3f01ff1_FrontGuns.thumb.jpg.465f85cb89b631e8374805cb2ca47368.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="legs.jpg" data-fileid="126808"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/legs.thumb.jpg.1fe5a6929c9a53dcd52584a667f4fbeb.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="rear gun.jpg" data-fileid="126810"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/57404ffcab37c_reargun.thumb.jpg.dfbaf370d2b30b68162a06d6c9304ac2.jpg[/IMG]

@CandleLitDesert Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="image.jpg" data-fileid="121923"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/image.jpg.4174826572b15357b4300353985f4800.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpg" data-fileid="121924"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/image.jpg.a55011c6603bdf197d1dd939b7930d92.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpg" data-fileid="121926"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/image.jpg.29d83845401c3e64e6ad2607b3759e49.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpg" data-fileid="121925"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_02/image.jpg.caa39324e70c0120211c72601a30a034.jpg[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="front flex 22-5-16.jpg" data-fileid="126979"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/574236f1eeb99_frontflex22-5-16.thumb.jpg.792aa0a6373de09d5b2c02c5e82b7f7b.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="back 22-05-16.jpg" data-fileid="126980"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/5742371b63f7a_back22-05-16.jpg.6250c742c84300f627cc96fb5bd01bb7.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="frondblebi 22-05-16.jpg" data-fileid="126981"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/5742371f7be86_frondblebi22-05-16.jpg.273c29ccf6f8733dd55f23c794ed4628.jpg[/IMG]

@Peasnall Goal-Cut

Before



















After



















@Flaxmans Goal-Cut

Before

[IMG alt="image.png" data-fileid="126913"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.png.d9fc5804332d2b80dc14cf1437e9ec5c.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.png" data-fileid="126914"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.png.f76c52d7c4a9f0d2d06df5565d19a97c.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.png" data-fileid="126915"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.png.f8534a9e1a7dbb217384bcc553c99068.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126916"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.jpeg.67680e3f0680504d5ef1e93e73629664.jpeg[/IMG]

After

[IMG alt="image.png" data-fileid="126917"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.png.c5c57665ae36ed8e7af7c61f122b10a7.png[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126919"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.jpeg.494512b828ae9c4264cb72c5aa507205.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126920"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.jpeg.6df3363a83264ef976196ffc298a4f22.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="image.jpeg" data-fileid="126922"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2016_05/image.jpeg.9acdbd129b9e3befa8a6ad7e97acdcc7.jpeg[/IMG]

@Flipper Goal-Cut

Before





































After





































Well done all who stuck it out


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Good work everyone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Get voting people


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

@BestBefore1989


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> @BestBefore1989


 There's a poll to vote mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done everyone. Some superb and hard fought transformations, and good job Felon for organising. Top man. X


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I kind of participated in this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/264486-official-ukm-12-week-challenge-thread/?do=findComment&comment=5136132
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/264486-official-ukm-12-week-challenge-thread/?do=findComment&comment=5231764


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Very tough pick as everyone's done so well congrats to all hope you don't ditch it now you came this far :thumb


 The most beautiful thing I've ever read :bounce:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Very tough pick as everyone's done so well congrats to all hope you don't ditch it now you came this far :thumb


 I'm eating 10k cals now getting fat again ready to lose it again for the next one of these


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Cheeky add of another pic!
> 
> I need a win im poor atm can't afford to pay for supps lol


 Remove the pic please mate. The pics are up on first page.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Was between @Keeks and @BestBefore1989

i voted bestbefore just cause keeks has won enough recently 

well done all


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Kudos to everyone who took part in the challenge, you all showed what can be achieved in the short space of 12 weeks and I've certainly found the results very motivating to push myself more.

I think there were 4-5 people whose transformations were above the rest and of those @Keeks and @BestBefore1989 stood out. In the end I voted for BB as in my opinion, his change was the most dramatic.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keep voting guys please


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Well done to everyone involved.

Sticking by my natty batty @FuqOutDaWhey but everyone transFREAKations have been superb.

Awesome job by @Nu-Labz too - seem to remember you getting a lot of flack on a thread somewhere and you've proven you clearly know how to train / diet.

Whats the prize @FelonE? *IGNORE ME!*

EDIT - just reread OP. Silly me!!!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

@BestBefore1989 what training / diet did you follow for this cut?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Very well done to all on the list, I've not yet voted as still undecided although all have obviously put in a lot of work.

Again, well done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Showed these pics to a friend who is disheartened etc atm. He said bloody hell it just shows what you can do in 12 weeks if you put the work in.

You lot are motivating other people too so good job


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Very well done to all on the list, I've not yet voted as still undecided although all have obviously put in a lot of work.
> 
> Again, well done.


 They've all done well. Was a good challenge.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Regardless of the results of the challenge, it was definitely worth taking part just for the results in the mirror!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Think its safe to say best before has won lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> Well done to everyone involved.
> 
> Sticking by my natty batty @FuqOutDaWhey but everyone transFREAKations have been superb.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Think its safe to say best before has won lol


 His transformation is fantastic but it's kind of between @BestBefore1989and @Nu-Labz For me. Still trying to decide.

Those not mentioned look great also no doubt.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sebbek said:


> @BestBefore1989





Sphinkter said:


> Was between @Keeks and @BestBefore1989
> 
> i voted bestbefore just cause keeks has won enough recently
> 
> well done all





Greshie said:


> Kudos to everyone who took part in the challenge, you all showed what can be achieved in the short space of 12 weeks and I've certainly found the results very motivating to push myself more.
> 
> I think there were 4-5 people whose transformations were above the rest and of those @Keeks and @BestBefore1989 stood out. In the end I voted for BB as in my opinion, his change was the most dramatic.





RexEverthing said:


> @BestBefore1989 what training / diet did you follow for this cut?


 I'm just back from my holidays and I should be unpacking and getting ready for work tomorrow, but sod that, I'm going to catch up on here first.

Thank you to everyone who has voted for me, it really does feel good to know others can see the results of my hard work and its crazy that at 53 yrs old I'm in the best shape of my life (so far)

RexEverything, my diet started out High Protein, low fat low carbs, then for about 10 weeks I ran a Ketogenic Diet with a 400g carb re feed every 3 weeks and I kept dropping Kcals so that by the end I was only eating 1500Kcal a day. Water intake varied from 6 to 10 ltrs a day taken with a very high dose of Vit C .

If your interested I also keep a training journal and the entry's relating to the challenge start here;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/140135-old-dog-new-tricks/?page=217


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm going to vote for Keeks, to get THAT lean whilst maintaining muscle mass is amazing.

I found it such hard work to get as lean as I did and that probably only took me to the same body fat level as her start pictures!

Little wonder she's done so increadbly well this season.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm just back from my holidays and I should be unpacking and getting ready for work tomorrow, but sod that, I'm going to catch up on here first.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has voted for me, it really does feel good to know others can see the results of my hard work and its crazy that at 53 yrs old I'm in the best shape of my life (so far)
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info my man! Superb work for anyone at any age - let alone 53!!

I did take a shufty at your log but didn't know where to start as page one is from about 4 years ago!! 

Was just looking for a basic outline on routine / diet / gear use. Didn't need to ask or read to see the main ingredient is hard work.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@BestBefore1989, I hope you bought some lube. The next week everyone is going to be bumming you hard.

Good job BTW mate. :thumb


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

for me i wish i could have two votes and it would be @BestBefore1989 and @Keeks. maybe i'm biased as i coached them but i think we can all see the changes both made are amazing!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> for me i wish i could have two votes and it would be @BestBefore1989 and @Keeks. maybe i'm biased as i coached them but i think we can all see the changes both made are amazing!


 They both did very well mate. Good advertising for your coaching.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> They both did very well mate. Good advertising for your coaching.


 I've been very happy with the support and guidance that Liam has given me, even if he did make me eat broccoli and get up at an ungodly hour to do cardio before work :thumbdown:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been very happy with the support and guidance that Liam has given me, even if he did make me eat broccoli and get up at an ungodly hour to do cardio before work :thumbdown:


 Lol obviously knew what he was doing mate,the results speak for themselves. You worked hard and got the results you earnt.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Top work by @Nu-Labz , @Keeks & @BestBefore1989

Inspirational :thumb


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I vote @BestBefore1989


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Top work by @Nu-Labz , @Keeks & @BestBefore1989
> 
> Inspirational :thumb


 This /\ Well done to everybody.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been very happy with the support and guidance that Liam has given me, even if he did make me eat broccoli and get up at an ungodly hour to do cardio before work :thumbdown:


 haha mate i'm sorry about broccoli as i hate it myself!



FelonE said:


> They both did very well mate. Good advertising for your coaching.


 Cheers buddy, i enjoy working with both of them!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> I vote @BestBefore1989


 Thanks mate, There's a poll to vote at the top of the page.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, There's a poll to vote at the top of the page.


 Done. You're winning by a country mile.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Serious well done to all.

If there's one thing this makes me realise, is I should probably get a coach.

Standouts are;

@Nu-Labz @BestBefore1989

@Keeks


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh thank you everyone for your comments, but honestly couldn't of done it without @liam0810 's coaching, he's been ace throughout!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Test-e said:


> Serious well done to all.
> 
> If there's one thing this makes me realise, is I should probably get a coach.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!

Liam's your man if you're after a coach! :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Liam's your man if you're after a coach! :thumbup1:


 If I compete next year I'd like to use him


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> If I compete next year I'd like to use him


 Can't recommend him enough especially for a prep where you need a coach to be spot on with both support and knowledge.

He's been ace with both so would defo give him a go! He'll beast you and make you curse and want to cry  :lol: but you'll get fantastic results!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Can't recommend him enough especially for a prep where you need a coach to be spot on with both support and knowledge.
> 
> He's been ace with both so would defo give him a go! He'll beast you and make you curse and want to cry  :lol: but you'll get fantastic results!


 Sounds good to me lol will he allow me biscuits though?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Sounds good to me lol will he allow me biscuits though?


 Ahh now Thats his downfall sadly! And part of the reason I used to curse him! :lol: No biscuits! :angry:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Ahh now Thats his downfall sadly! And part of the reason I used to curse him! :lol: No biscuits! :angry:


 Fvxk it I'm using Tommy Bananas then lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk it I'm using Tommy Bananas then lol


 Shredded on biscuits?! Fvck it, I'm in too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Shredded on biscuits?! Fvck it, I'm in too!


 More like dadbod lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> If I compete next year I'd like to use him


 mate i'd happily work with you. Not been on here much but noticed you've put some good quality muscle on pal!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> mate i'd happily work with you. Not been on here much but noticed you've put some good quality muscle on pal!


 Cheers mate


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Fantastic work, well done to everyone that managed to see it through. Some great changes!

One of those manly nods to FelonE as well, this was his idea and he sorted it all, well played mate.

xx


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Mrwright got my vote, flipper a close but not so close second but it's hands down bestbefore for the win..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Voting ends at the weekend guys and gals so if you haven't voted please do via the poll on this thread.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

As the voting has ended, before he closes the thread I would like to thank @FelonE for organising this. With out a doubt knowing that I would have to post pictures up here drove me on to work harder.

It looks like I won the voting, keeks 2nd, nu-labz 3rd and mrwright just missed out but came a close 4th

So I would like to thank @Greshie, , @Plate, @nitrogen, @stephen9069, @Mingster, @mcrewe123, @Sebbek, @Quackerz, @Keeks, @Flubs, @noongains, @Sphinkter, @landerson, @mig8888, @LRG, @andyebs, @will69176, @Rob68, @Ken61, @liam0810, @DLTBB, @JayNo27, @scallo, @spod, @MBR, @Snorbitz1uk, @Mergal, @PaulB, @SwollNP, @MickeyE, @welshman, @IGotTekkers, @banzi, @monkeybiker, @bigdav13, @dd.172, @Ares, @jd, @dadinos1, @Shoulderpain, @JesusNavas, @A1243R and @grantmax89 for voting for me :thumb

I Promise Ill try not to get quite as fat again in the future :innocent:

*

*

*

*


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Well deserved mate

Well done again to everyone that managed to finish


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So the winners of the Ukm 12 week challenge are @BestBefore1989 @Keeks and @Nu-Labz

Well done guys and gal and everyone who entered.

@myprotein.co.uk @BespokeSupps and @Lorian if you could get in touch with the 3 winners so they can claim their prizes,thank you.

Once again well done everyone who stuck it out.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Well done all.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Well done and no probs @BestBefore1989 well deserved victory!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Great work by all and a shout out to @FelonE for making it possible and encouraging people to knuckle down and make improvements.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

ITS A FIX

I DEMAND A RECOUNT

Only joking Y'all done good

Bastards


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh thank you everyone who voted :thumbup1:

Massive well done to @BestBefore1989 Awesome work and transformation!

And well done to everyone, some great work put in by everyone, and those who were cutting, I hope you're enjoying the odd treat or three!

And thank you @FelonE for doing this, a great idea!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Another thanks to @FelonE for organising a great comp

Thanks @RexEverthing and @jjab for accidently clicking my name :lol:

I'm now going to go cry into my coffee and blame roids like our favourite forum natty :whistling:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Another thanks to @FelonE for organising a great comp
> 
> Thanks @RexEverthing and @jjab for accidently clicking my name :lol:
> 
> I'm now going to go cry into my coffee and blame roids like our favourite forum natty :whistling:


 You know it's harder for us natties...

:huh:


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Another thanks to @FelonE for organising a great comp
> 
> Thanks @RexEverthing and @jjab for accidently clicking my name :lol:
> 
> I'm now going to go cry into my coffee and blame roids like our favourite forum natty :whistling:


 Always go for the underdog


----------



## BespokeSupps (Apr 9, 2014)

Excellent effort by all 

Can the top three PM me with your name and email address so that I can credit your accounts with the £50

If you haven't signed up for an account with us then you will need to!!


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

I would just like to thank everyone for voting. And big shout out to @FelonE@FelonE for the idea of this really worked as a great motivation to get me going. Never been in this sort of shape before so thanks for giving the motivation. Also like to thank my mum for having me. My cat. Steve from gym. Dave from butchers. And Mary for holding strong through all this and not to forget that bloke sat outside the butchers everyday couldn't have done it without you guys


----------

